# VirtualHost - Problem



## Johannes7146 (11. November 2008)

Ich habe 2 domains die unter einer Ip laufen sollen:

ich habe folgende dateien erstellt:

/etc/apache2/sites-available/tttt.org

```
<VirtualHost 85.131.190.77>
# Anmerkung: Default Domain muss vorhanden sein
ServerAdmin tt@web.de
ServerName wwwt.org
ServerAlias Domain.DE w.Domain.DE ww.Domain.DE
# Anmerkung: Sicherstellung der Erreichbarkeit bei Schreibfehlern; *Domain ?^?^?> Problem mit Subdomains
DocumentRoot /var/www/tttt
# Pfad zu lokalen Verzeichnis unserer Debian Etch Webseite :-)
<Directory /var/www/tt>
Order Deny,Allow
Allow from all
Options -Indexes
# option = keine Auflistungvon Verzeichnissen im Browser
</Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```
/etc/apache2/sites-available/feucht-froehlich.info

```
<VirtualHost 85.131.190.77>
# Anmerkung: Default Domain muss vorhanden sein
ServerAdmin tt@web.de
ServerName www.feucht-froehlich.info
ServerAlias Domain.DE w.Domain.DE ww.Domain.DE
# Anmerkung: Sicherstellung der Erreichbarkeit bei Schreibfehlern; *Domain ?^?^?> Problem mit Subdomains
DocumentRoot /var/www/ff
# Pfad zu lokalen Verzeichnis unserer Debian Etch Webseite :-)
<Directory /var/www/ff>
Order Deny,Allow
Allow from all
Options -Indexes
# option = keine Auflistungvon Verzeichnissen im Browser
</Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```

dann hab ich folgendes gemacht:

```
a2ensite feucht-froehlich.info
```


```
a2ensite tt.org
```


```
/etc/init.d/apache2 reload
```

dann bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Reloading web server config...4146
apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for ffff.server
apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
[Tue Nov 11 19:04:01 2008] [warn] VirtualHost 85.131.190.77:0 overlaps with VirtualHost 85.131.190.77:0, the first has precedence, perhaps you need a NameVirtualHost directive
.
gggg:/etc/apache2/sites-available#
```

es hängt daran das ich jeweils in der ersten Zeile der dateien die gleiche IP angeben hab...

Leider weiß ich nicht was dort richtig ist!
Bin noch recht neu in der Linux welt


----------



## kalle123456 (11. November 2008)

NameVirtualHost *:80

<VirtualHost *.80>
[...]
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *.80>
[...]
</VirtualHost>


----------



## Johannes7146 (11. November 2008)

```
NameVirtualHost *:80

<VirtualHost *:80>
# Anmerkung: Default Domain muss vorhanden sein
ServerAdmin ttt@tt.de
ServerName www.feucht-froehlich.info
ServerAlias Domain.DE w.Domain.DE ww.Domain.DE
# Anmerkung: Sicherstellung der Erreichbarkeit bei Schreibfehlern; *Domain ?^?^?> Problem mit Subdomains
DocumentRoot /var/www/ff
# Pfad zu lokalen Verzeichnis unserer Debian Etch Webseite :-)
<Directory /var/www/ff>
Order Deny,Allow
Allow from all
Options -Indexes
# option = keine Auflistungvon Verzeichnissen im Browser
</Directory>
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *.80>
# Anmerkung: Default Domain muss vorhanden sein
ServerAdmin tt@web.de
ServerName www.org
ServerAlias Domain.DE w.Domain.DE ww.Domain.DE
# Anmerkung: Sicherstellung der Erreichbarkeit bei Schreibfehlern; *Domain ?^?^?> Problem mit Subdomains
DocumentRoot /var/www/tt
# Pfad zu lokalen Verzeichnis unserer Debian Etch Webseite :-)
<Directory /var/www/tt>
Order Deny,Allow
Allow from all
Options -Indexes
# option = keine Auflistungvon Verzeichnissen im Browser
</Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```


```
johannes:/etc/apache2/sites-enabled# /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
Reloading web server config...4146
[Tue Nov 11 20:21:32 2008] [error] (EAI 2)Name or service not known: Could not resolve host name *.80 -- ignoring!
apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for johannes.server
apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
.
```

bekomme auf beiden domains einen 500 fehler


----------



## kalle123456 (11. November 2008)

Was steht in den Error Logs? Sorry hatte unten das nicht gesehen...

wie sieht deine resolv.conf aus und die hosts?


----------



## Johannes7146 (11. November 2008)

```
[Tue Nov 11 20:26:40 2008] [alert] [client ::1] /var/www/ff/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here
[Tue Nov 11 20:26:40 2008] [error] (EAI 2)Name or service not known: Could not resolve host name *.80 -- ignoring!
[Tue Nov 11 20:26:40 2008] [error] (EAI 2)Name or service not known: Could not resolve host name *.80 -- ignoring!
apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for johannes.server
apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
[Tue Nov 11 20:26:40 2008] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
[Tue Nov 11 20:26:40 2008] [notice] Apache/2.2.3 (Debian) PHP/5.2.6-0.dotdeb.1 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:03 2008] [notice] Graceful restart requested, doing restart
apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for johannes.server
apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:03 2008] [notice] Apache/2.2.3 (Debian) PHP/5.2.6-0.dotdeb.1 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:03 2008] [alert] [client ::1] /var/www/ff/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:03 2008] [alert] [client ::1] /var/www/ff/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:03 2008] [alert] [client ::1] /var/www/ff/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:03 2008] [alert] [client ::1] /var/www/ff/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:03 2008] [alert] [client ::1] /var/www/ff/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:03 2008] [alert] [client ::1] /var/www/ff/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:03 2008] [alert] [client ::1] /var/www/ff/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:11 2008] [alert] [client 92.73.179.75] /var/www/ff/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:11 2008] [alert] [client 92.73.179.75] /var/www/ff/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here, referer: http://lte.org/
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:12 2008] [alert] [client 92.73.179.75] /var/www/ff/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:12 2008] [alert] [client 92.73.179.75] /var/www/ff/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here, referer: http://feucht-froehlich.info/ff
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:16 2008] [alert] [client 92.73.179.75] /var/www/ff/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:16 2008] [alert] [client 92.73.179.75] /var/www/ff/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here, referer: http://feucht-froehlich.info/ff
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:22 2008] [alert] [client 92.73.179.75] /var/www/ff/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:22 2008] [alert] [client 92.73.179.75] /var/www/ff/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here, referer: http://.org/
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:26 2008] [alert] [client 92.73.179.75] /var/www/ff/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:26 2008] [alert] [client 92.73.179.75] /var/www/ff/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here, referer: http://feucht-froehlich.info/ff
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:32 2008] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:34 2008] [notice] Apache/2.2.3 (Debian) PHP/5.2.6-0.dotdeb.1 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:36 2008] [alert] [client 92.73.179.75] /var/www/ff/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:36 2008] [alert] [client 92.73.179.75] /var/www/ff/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here, referer: http://feucht-froehlich.info/ff
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:38 2008] [alert] [client 92.73.179.75] /var/www/ff/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here
[Tue Nov 11 20:30:38 2008] [alert] [client 92.73.179.75] /var/www/ff/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here, referer: http://.org/
```


----------



## kalle123456 (11. November 2008)

Beispiel: Pfade bitte anpassen auch die Log Pfade müssen existieren.
Was steht in der drin "/var/www/ff/.htaccess"?


```
NameVirtualHost *:80

<VirtualHost *:80>
 ServerAdmin meine-email@domain.de
 DocumentRoot /var/www/domain.de/public_html
 ServerName www.domain.de
 ServerAlias domain.de *.domain.de
 ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /var/www/domain.de/cgi-bin/
  <Directory /var/www/domain.de/public_html>
    RewriteEngine on
    AllowOverride All
    Options -Indexes +FollowSymlinks
  </Directory>
 ErrorLog /var/www/domain.de/log/domain.de.error_log
 CustomLog /var/www/domain.de/log/domain.de.access_log combined
</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## Johannes7146 (11. November 2008)

ich glaube ich habe zu komplex angefangen...

ich möchte nun erstmal versuchen nur eine bestimmte domain zu verweisen:
also egal welche was man als url eingeibt man soll im verzeichniss /var/www landen AUßER, man kommt von ttt.org dann soll man in /var/www/ttt landen!


```
ServerName 127.0.0.1

NameVirtualhost *:80
<VirtualHost *:80>
ServerName ttt.org
DocumentRoot /var/www/ttt
</VirtualHost>
```

leider lande ich bei jeder domain in www/var/ttt in der default config verweise ich auf /var/www


----------

